# Petsmart, where they almost know fish



## cjdirri (Feb 21, 2005)

Here I thought I had bought two rainbow sharks until I looked a bit closer. I had noticed my one rainbow was always out swimming well the other one kind of stayed the caves and things like that. The I looked a big closer at the two and saw that one is a shark and the other one is something else. After spending a lot of time on fish sites I found a pic and it is a Redtail Botia Loach. 

I blame myself for not looking closer at the fish when they where getting them out of the tank. It must have been the only one in the tank of fish I got it out of since they it was all rainbows otherwise in that tank.

Blah freaking petsmart


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

are you sure they didn't have it posted under the tank? they do mix fish... did you say, I want this and this fish, or did you say I want two rainbow sharks? I agree most petsmart employees aren't exactly fish experts but its kinda hard not to notice the difference. 
On a side note, I did talk to petsmarts manager in a nearby town and I asked them why they don't have salt water fish... she stated "There is no safe way of breeding saltwater fish so we ethically don't stock them," I found this quite amusing because clownfish, cardinalfish, and several other species of saltwater fish are known to be frequent spawners with the right conditions... kinda shows what they really know! They fail to realize that some of the fish they do sell, are dipped and dyed... (such as your rainbow shark). I don't know about you, but I don't think thats ethical... but I do think tank raised saltwater fish is!


----------



## cjdirri (Feb 21, 2005)

No I told the girl two rainbows and the only thing listed on that tank is rainbow. It was a easy mistake and I don't really blame the girl, it must have got mixed up when they shipped the fish or something like that. If you look at pic of the two fish besides the mouth they almost look like the same thing.

Also from everything I read the rainbow shark is not dyed or anything like that, its got a black body with a red tail, is that not its natural color?


----------



## HeatherH (Feb 26, 2005)

Petco isnt any better.... I went in there last week and there was a tank of colored up peacock cichlids... I asked if they knew what the different types of peacocks that were in the tank. The girl looked at me funny then proceeded to tell me that they werent peacock cichlids... that they were mearly "assorted" fish. She honestly thought the name of them was "assorted"


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

you might have lucked out and got the uncolored fish... sounds like thier natural coloring to me.


----------



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

That's one reason why I don't buy fish from those big chain petstores. Neither of the two big chains (Y'all know the two that I'm talking about...) know what their fish are, how to take care of them (or of aquariums in general), and there's always dead / decaying / dying / diseased fish in their tanks. :roll: (In my area anyway...) 
Rainbow sharks (_Labeo erythrurus_ are black with all red fins. Red-tailed sharks (_Labeo bicolor_ are black with a red caudal fin, and orange finned loaches (_Botia lecontei_) are blue to dark grey with orange caudal and anal fins. These fish are natural when they are these colors. :wink:


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2005)

not all of the chains are like this. the petco and the petsmart here are pretty good with their fish (most of the time). occasionally one of them will be completely clueless, like the guy who told me that dwarf puffers get to be 4-5 inches long and eat flakes readily...he was an idiot. but most of the time, i find that their employees are fairly helpful.
however, ill admit that i would rather shop at my LFS instead. i usually dont go to the chains anyways.


----------



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

I was just saying that the ones near me are that way. There's usually dead fish in at least half the tanks at Petsmart, and usually more than that at Petco. I'm not exaggerating when I say that every time that I have been in the Petco closest to me _every_ tank (FW and SW) has been infected with ick. I talked to the manager about that, and she simply said that there's no treatment for ick, and that they _try_ not to sell the fish that have it. (How do they _try_ not to sell a fish? Either they sell it or they don't... And I have witnessed them selling fish with ick, and fish that "play" by spinning around in circles. :roll: ) But I'm sure that all of them are not like this...
I tend to be really picky about where I buy my fish from, also, though. I'm lucky enough to have a wonderful LFS near me that gives good advice, has knowledgable employees that also keep fish, they don't generally stock hybrids (unless someone brings one to them for whatever reason... and then they tell buyers that they are hybrids), and that practice safe collection techniques for WC fish. Out of about 20 LFS (that I can think of right now) within 40miles or so from me, it's the only one that I buy livestock from.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

At PetCo here, if a tank has ick they will put a sign up that the fish are not for sale, bu tnow they have our system and will have to label all 6 in the sump system not for sale.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

I guess every where has it's problems. The LPS at the mall here got a load of feeder goldfish with crayfish on the bottom. They were quite surprised when i pointed them out.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Our LFS are generally horrible here in central wisconsin... only one out of the six I know of I can generally trust (thier fish, not thier information). Petco and Petsmart in Wausau isn't horrible though as long as you take a good look at every fish in the tank. I've only lost one fish from petco's saltwater department, and that was a Keyhole angel that I found there.


----------



## turtlehead (Jan 28, 2005)

Large chain stores will hire anyone to work for them as long as the employee gets the job done.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

actually I found the chain stores info better than some of the LFS's... Some of the employees have had background in tanks... but there are always the ones that just work there for the job.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

I can't find a LFS in Buckingham PA so i have to use chainstores  . I used a Petco but they were over priced then i used the petsmart around the corner and found employes there who keep fish and actualy gave me advise and told me not to buy more than 2 fish until i cycled more and didn't try to make a sale their great


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

Here in Jacksonville area, there is only one lfs i know of and he is awful, and i mean awful....he doesnt really know a whole lot about the fish and the tanks have gravel in them and muck almost an inch thick in some of them....the water is almost always murky, and the fish are very sluggish....he takes better care of the SW fish, probably because they are worth alot more (like lionfish)....his prices are really high too...around here, our walmart is also bad....almost every time i go there there are a few dead fish *in each tank*! there are ALWAYS some dead fish...the petsmart around here is good, though....all the employees seem knowledgable about the fish (except one who let my friend buy a large goldfish and a 2 gallon tank without a filter or airstone in it.....knowing veery well that the goldfish would be put in there....we asked her if it would be alright....needless to say it didnt last the night....but that was years ago)....the tanks are also very clean at petsmart....i dont think i have ever seen a dead fish in there....those are just the stores around here though....im not saying all are like that


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

There are 2 LFS here, but both are owned by the same person, and have equally bad service, there is a petsmart an hour away from me. they still dont know much of the fish there, but somehow have healthier and a bigger variety than the lfs. so i just politely stand and listen to the rubbish they tell me of the fish I am buying.


----------



## cjdirri (Feb 21, 2005)

Ok maybe I am an idiot, which I will admit can be true a lot but can someone tell me if rainbow sharks have whiskers or not?

I the pics I see on most webpages do not but maybe I am just missing something?


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

yes, they have little stubby whiskers. but so do the red tailed botias. rainbow sharks have 2 stubby whiskers coming outward fromt heir lip, and 2 small ones pointing in the opposite direction, or downward on the bottom lip, or at least mine does.


----------



## Mari (Jan 24, 2005)

Just my two cents about one of the petco's here....in Illinois. For a while I thought they were doing good job with their fish, a whole lot better than petsmart around the corner. Then I notice their goldfish have ich. I proceed to point this out, because typically I see a sign saying they are under observation. And an employee proceeds to tell me, Yeah, they all do. of course she told me they were all getting rid-ich daily, but that doesn't stop the fact that they are selling them without telling anyone...sometimes I just don't know :? anyhow, I think I will stick to buying fish at either one of my lfs' because despite the fish being more expensive, they are a whole lot better than petsmart or petco. I do know an lfs in horrible conditions as well though, so I guess there's a little bit of everything everywhere :roll:


----------



## Oscarnut1024 (Mar 1, 2005)

being an employee of Petsmart, i will say for the most part, when hiering for the aquatics department you must own at least 1 tank and have it running for about a yr and to get my job i had to actually take a test. the only exception is when our head manager is getting fired and he decides to fire 5 of our 8 people and they have to hire people at least untill they can get someone who actually knows someone in there and even they are told that if they make up an answer or screw up they get 3 stricks and they are out. but i can say i have been to a few others back east and they have a different headquarters and even tho its the same company they seem to run by a different set of rules. and i was reading somewhere that someone said we breed our own Dwarf Puffers.... thats not true, we order all of our fish from breeders which send them to our distribution center who they sort and re bag and then send them to us. and we do not sell any dyed fish it is against company policy. 

and our LFS here in Tucson... i refuse to even step foot one (besides the saltwater only store) the other 3 right when you step in the door you can smell how dirty the tanks our and you can tell the filters havnt been changed in DAYS! and the tank system is in the far back of the store. and the people that work in there.... we wont go there. ill just say "Sure that goldfish right there and that guppy can live in that 1 gal bowl, for maybe 2yrs just change the water about ever week or so"

and PETCO..... i wont even touch that one.........


----------



## wackamole (Feb 2, 2005)

WALMART IS THE WORST when it comes to fish check my rant on what i encountered at walmart the other day


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Nobody can be perfect... and when it comes to retail some people just want the money and try to get away with alot they shouldnt :roll:


----------



## Thunderkiss (Mar 19, 2005)

Heh, i won't touch this one


----------



## Tipsy (Apr 7, 2005)

Chain petstores in the wisconsin area are good. ( except walmart and petssmart.) My favorite is a local chain in Wisconsin called Animal Adventures, Great store.


----------



## cameraman_2 (Mar 28, 2005)

You guys are lucky to have stores like Petsmart and Petco that even carry saltwater fish. There is only one place I go to and know of around here in LIttle Rock that has great fish and it is run by hobbyists and is only open a few evenings and saturday. But it is a great one http://www.nsaquatics.com and well the only one.


----------



## Thunderkiss (Mar 19, 2005)

That's better than the alternative ....


----------



## cameraman_2 (Mar 28, 2005)

that is very true


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

anybody ever heard of or know what petland is like? there is one opening here and im happy because that means i dont ahev to drive 1 hour round trip to go to a pet store.....im just hoping they are a good store....so, does anyone have any info on them?


----------



## Thunderkiss (Mar 19, 2005)

None lydia. they havn't come to new england yet to my knowledge. or at least the tri state area anyway.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

anybody else? thanks for replying, thunderkiss


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

They have had a petland here for the past 20+ years. They sell puppies from puppy mills although they argue the fact saying they are purebred with papers. But puppy mill pets can be purebred with papers. And what breeder is going to sell their pups to a store and not have control over who buys them. Real breeders are extreamly picky about buyers. 

As far as fish go they are like any chain store. It varies according to their staff. The store is smaller and more personal than petsmart and at least here does attract the hobbiest to be employees. But because they are a chain they are not allowed to buy fish from local breeders.


----------



## Thunderkiss (Mar 19, 2005)

Prolly one of the only good points Petco has going for it, no cats no dogs no bunnies. Adoption first they say.


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

The Petsmart near me is really nice. I haven't had much experience with talking to the employee's but I overheard one once tell a woman she shouldn't get an oscar for her 20 gal. I like them because the tanks are clean, and the fish look healthy. They even have a barracks system for the bettas.
The other animals there are also well taken care of. They only stock female rodents, to prevent unwanted breeding. If you want a female you have to drive to the other Petsmart in a nearby city. They have cats there, from the local shelter.
I don't really go there to often though. There is a lfs closer, and they are wonderful. Healthy fish, helpful, knowledgable staff, no dyed fish.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Thunderkiss @ Sun Apr 10 said:


> Prolly one of the only good points Petco has going for it, no cats no dogs no bunnies. Adoption first they say.


Our petco carries bunnies.


----------



## Thunderkiss (Mar 19, 2005)

Carries or adopts out?


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

I think if you made your own thread you'd get some replies. I didn't even look at the sights, but if you are having problems with ICH or some other parasite we need to know specifics, such as: tank size, water parameters (pH, ammonia, nitrite, nitrate), fish that inhabit the tank, how long the tank has been set up

if you want to know how to clean a bowl... just dump the water out and add fresh dechlorinated tap water (at room temp) to the bowl daily or at least twice a week.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2007)

here are my 2 cents about a new chain here in south eastern michigan, they are called, "petfood and more + tropical fish". so far there are three of them. There is one lady that works there who is INCREDIBLY rude to me. this is my story.

I keep turtles okay? all feeder goldfish cost the same as long as they are in the same tank. at least here they do. there was nobody else in the store at this time. I asked her to get me 1 dozen feeders, the largest she can get. she told me, "i am just going to scoop some up and which ever ones i get you are getting." i just blew this over, not think much of it.

I also breed zebra finches. they breed best if they are given a nest box. i went to the lfs to buy a nest box for them. the size that i needed was on the top shelf. instead of climbing up to get it i asked her to get it down for me. she said, "ugh, do you have to have that one? can't you use one of the bigger ones?"

I also keep a newt and a green tree frog. yes, i know, i have a zoo. but i like it..lol i went to the store the other day to get some crickets for them to eat, one dozen small, as always. her reply to me was, "ugh, i'll go try and see what i can get." and left.

that same day i was looking at the fish. they were in horrible condition, a first for that store. EVERY tank had ich and dead fish in it. their 4-line pictus cats had it the worst and there was a dead one in the tank that had white fuzzy stuff on it. I asked her if the store was treating the tanks for ich. this was the first time i have ever done this. at any store. she practicly yelled, "look, i don't need kids like you telling me how to care for the tanks. we have people that come in here and do it for us." 

god was i pissed. i told here that i was only thinking of the fish and that it was the first time i had ever mentioned it to any store. i also told her that she just lost a costumer and not to expect me to ever come back. her manager is getting a long letter that is currently 2 pages long and only about half way through. all she was doing was reading the paper and eating some frosted mini wheats. if you know of one of these stores, please don't use it until i get this all figured out. thanks a billion, i really had to get this out and this was the perfect place. (maybe) thanks,

Andrew


----------



## PlatyLady (Oct 27, 2006)

I know that there is a quality difference in Petco/Petsmart and Walmart fish, but I thought some people out there might like to know that Walmarts will not continue to sell live fish. I'm a Walmart employee and we just tore down our tanks maybe two weeks ago. From what I understand, they're going to be taken out of all Walmart stores within a few years.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

The walmart by me has no more fish tanks full of fish. They still have supplies and empty tanks for sale. I'm all for this, although there were some good wal-marl fish departments, Fishkieeping is kind of incompatible with stocking only what sells and clearances out slow movers. It good to have a source or meds @ 2 am, and we won't be urged to boycott their supplies becasue of disgusting fish conditions.


----------

